# CodeVision AVR-C -> GNU-C



## meditech (18. August 2006)

Hallo ich kleiner änfänger hab folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein mit AVR lauffähiges Programm - nun muss ich das mit dem GNU-C compiler zum laufen bringen auf nem Atmel-Evaluations-Board mit nem Atmel AT90LS8535

hier mla der codevision code..
//intledad.c
#include<90s8535.h>
#include<stdio.h>
#define clock 4000000
#define baud 19200

unsigned int timecount=0;
unsigned int rohw;
unsigned int i;

interrupt [TIM0_OVF] void timer0_ovf_isr(void)
{
TCNT0=6;
if (++timecount==1000)
{
PORTD=PORTD^0x60;
timecount=0;
}
}
interrupt [EXT_INT0] void ext_int0_ist(void)
{
PORTD=0x80;
}
interrupt[ADC_INT] void adc_isr(void)
{
rohw=ADCW;
}

void main(void)
{
DDRD=0xf0;
UCR=0x18;
UBRR=0x0C;

printf("--Hallo--\r\n\n\n\n\n\n\n");  
for (i=0;i<10000;i++)
{
}

TCCR0=0x02;
TCNT0=0x00;
TIMSK=0x01;
GIMSK=0x40;
MCUCR=0x02;
ADMUX=0x0;
ADCSR=0xE9;
#asm("sei")

while (1)
{
printf("Kan:%x Wert:%d \r\n", ADMUX,rohw);
if(ADMUX<0x7)
{
ADMUX=ADMUX+0x1;
}else
{
ADMUX=0x0;
printf("\n");
 }
 }
 }




- der läuft damit auch - nur was mach ich mit den interrupts das mit das GNU auch alles schafft - Absoluter anfänger.....!

Mag mir wer helfen?
Gruß Andi


----------

